# MES - Mesbon China Nylon



## System (15 August 2010)

Mesbon China Nylon Limited (MES) is engaged in the production, sale and development of nylon textile yarn throughout China and internationally. The Company operates in China and exports throughout the world, including Thailand, Germany, Turkey, Brazil, Italy, Ecuador, Israel, Pakistan, and Algeria.

http://www.mesbon.com.au


----------

